
Weather Forecasting with Twitter and Pandas - glamp
http://blog.yhathq.com/posts/predict-weather-with-kaggle-twitter-emoticons-pandas.html
======
hernamesbarbara
Interesting paper on identifying emotion in tweets - "Distant Supervision for
Emotion Classification with Discrete Binary Values" |
[http://www.cs.vassar.edu/~ide/papers/cicling13.pdf](http://www.cs.vassar.edu/~ide/papers/cicling13.pdf)

------
jessfraz
Awesome post!!

